# Santa Fe ABB project finished



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I finally put the finishing touches on my ABB Santa Fe units. The funny thing here is that they are all dummy units. The A unit I have came as a shell, with me adding the chassis, trucks, and headlight. The first B unit came as a great ebay deal with working diesel horn, and basically in great shape for $23 bucks.No tinkering needed!! The second B unit also was just a shell, with myself building a chassis out of some sheet metal I had. I added new portholes, ladders, and vent from Portline Hobbys, along with a couple of fiber straps and screws.There's a couple of scratches on some of the decals, but all in all, I think things turned out ok. And now, fellow s-guagers, anyone out there got a diesel motor they want to sell??? CHEAP????


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Lookin' good, that's for sure! Nice job!


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice set! You probably need to send them down here, for safe-keeping!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Very nice set! You probably need to send them down here, for safe-keeping!


Sure I will...............


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow those look great. I think you should go for an ABBA set. Then you do not need to convert any of the dummies to a drive unit


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

tkruger said:


> Wow those look great. I think you should go for an ABBA set. Then you do not need to convert any of the dummies to a drive unit


I've got a O scale, Denver & Rio grande set, from MTH. It's ABBBA unit! The engine units measure about 5 ' just themselves, and when I add on the cars, you're looking at another 6-7". Talk about impressive!


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Tkruger's idea sounds good. All you have to do is wait for a deal on another motorized A unit. 

Rich


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Rich_Trains said:


> Tkruger's idea sounds good. All you have to do is wait for a deal on another motorized A unit.
> 
> Rich


That's exactly correct. But where do you find a deal on a motorized unit??? No such thing,lol...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Timboy said:


> Nut: You found the other three didn't you! It's like going fishing. Ya gotta catch that first keeper. Then you work on a stringer full of your legal limit. Then you try to increase the size of the catch, releasing the smallest when a larger one is caught. Finally, you try to "anchor" your creel limit with a lunker. You need a lunker. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Sometimes you just have to look at things the way a ******* would. How do you determine if a roadkill is fresh? On your way to work at night, you stop at each roadkill and spraypaint an orange circle around it. On your way home in the morning, you stop and pick up any roadkill that does not have an orange circle spraypainted around it. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE DUDES AND DUDETTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're SICK!!.... I like!!!


----------



## nikole95.7 (Jan 3, 2011)

tkruger said:


> Wow those look great. I think you should go for an ABBA set. Then you do not need to convert any of the dummies to a drive unit


I've got a O scale, Denver & Rio grande set, from MTH. It's ABBBA unit! The engine units measure about 5 ' just themselves, and when I add on the cars, you're looking at another 6-7". Talk about impressive!


----------

